# Honeywell HE225 humidifier



## ccpyue (Feb 4, 2011)

I newly installed a Honeywell HE225 Humidifier. Found my house humidity is always below 26% which I need at least 35% for my comfort. I have the furnace blower keep ON continuously but doesn't help. Talked to the installer, they said that's it, unless I pay another $2000-+ for one with motor. I don't want to pay them $2000-+, as my old one (drum design) never give me this problem, why this new one does?

I checked and found out this HE225 only has water supplies when the furnace heat kicked in. I go searched internet, have got many different reasons which I cannot really understand how they work, or are they standard if I buy the Honeywell HE255; this included install: Sensing Relay; Sail Switch, Supply power direct to Humidifier etc etc. Very confusing to me!

Is there any one can help me to understand all these, and is my installer missing something, or purposely did not install something, so they can ask for more money?

Thank you.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm kinda confused on what your asking?
Are you looking for an alternative wiring approach so that the humidifier will run when not in "Heat" mode?
I doubt the installer did anything intentional to milk more money out of you.


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 4, 2011)

You would have to tell me how this unit is wired. I think you said it only runs water when it is heating, is this right? Dos this unit just have a 24 volt water valve? And can you tell me where they wired it in. Is your furnace a 90+? does it have a electronic board? How old is your furnace?  I am sure we can make it run all the off the humidistat. Get back with me Paul


----------



## ccpyue (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for input from all of you. I'm not a technical man. My furnace and humidifier are newly installed by a known company in Oct last year, just 4 months new. Furnace is Lennox G61MPV, Humidifier is Honeywell HE225. I don't know how they wired them. The fact is:
1) they connected water supply from a cold water pipe, I think this must change to hot water pipe.
2) water supply to humidifier ONLY when the furnace heat kicks in by its thermostat and start heating. Once the house reached the set temperature, heat stopped, and so no more water supply to humidifier, immediately.
3) while water supplying to humidifier, I can see water flowing down the pad, then drain from the bottom hose smoothly.
4) the water supply valve of the humidifier is 24V/60Hz, two wires from it go inside the furnace duct. Cannot see how they wired.

Hope I have described the situation clearly enough to find a solution.
Thanks guys.


----------



## SteveS (Nov 16, 2012)

The HE225 is suposed to be wired to the fan circut then through the humidistat. The water only runs when the fan is running and the humidistat sences low humidty. It wouldn't do anything anyway if the water kept running and the fan wasn't on. The fan is what circulates the air. If it's wired on the fan circut turn the fan control on your thermostat to manual and the fan and the HE 225 should flow water. If it doesn't it's not wired corectly.
Google H8908A for the wiring diagam.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 17, 2012)

There is always the
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...IenUIWGJISO0QHY5ICwBQ&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAQ&dur=751
If you know where you are in temp. and humidity it can tell you how to get where you want to be.

With my humidistat turned up full I might get the same level of humidity that you do, as measured by a sling psychrometer.  We have tabletop humidifiers in case it gets really bad.
I've seen very few houses that had water running down the inside window surfaces in winter (means excess humidity and damages the wood).


----------

